# Horse and/or Rider insurance policies~~Have questions.



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

There are tons of companies who will insure your horse. Just google "equine insurance". They usually just cover the horse though. We have a rider (no pun intended) on our homeowners/farm policy for our horses for theft and accidental death, but its down to our health insurance for any injuries to we humans.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Vidaloco!

I did a google search and checked some of them out. As of yet I have not come accros any to serve my purpose.
See the problem is my health insurance is through the college I attend. 
I found out this policy from my school does not cover very much. 
I had injured my knee at the gym in the begining of the year and had to have surgery. My insurance did not pay out very much. so I was left to pay most of it myself.
It has been difficult for me to get a private health insurance policy in the past,
but I am now once again trying to search out better health insurance.
I was thinking of the Rider policy because I thought it might be easier to get due to the fact it would just cover horse/riding accidents.
I will check into the idea of having it as a part of my home insurance but not sure if it will work because I own a Condo.

Thanks bunches!
HP


----------



## Taihoa (Nov 11, 2009)

Makes me pleased NZ has ACC!! We have free health care (apart from general GP visits) and any injuries caused by accidents (car, horse, motorbike, sports, falling off a lader etc) are all covered by ACC. All medical cover is paid for as well as physio, chiro, osteo, dental, prosthetics etc by ACC. Even get payouts for permanent disabilities


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm also interested in equine insurance. I googled it a couple of days ago, found a website and requested a quote.

Do you pay monthly for insurance, like your car? I was told by a boarder to see about gettin insurance for my boys as a just in case thing


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

Never herd of rider insurace. Health insurance covers most of it, if not you may be covered under homeowners insurance under the property's policy you were injured on.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Unfortunately I fit into the health care category of uninsurable! All the past injuries I have had make it that way.
I have a college insurance policy. I know it pays some for things like that but it is like pulling teeth.
For now I think I am good. Later I will look into it again!
HP


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

They cant deny you covererage if you get it throught a job. have you tried that?


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Personally, I'd find an insurance broker and go from there. Yes it will be more expensive, but way easier in the long run.
I insure everything through the same broker, so I get breaks on fees and such.

Also, at least in Canada, when you are a member of your provincial organization (although I think EC is taking this over..) you do get some insurance... Not sure what though.

Good luck!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Silly 
If I was working and not a student it would for sure be different.
For now I have to deal with what I get from the schools insurance. Better than nothing.
Anabel, 
I do get breaks from my insurance company as well for the same type of thing, but they do not have anything that will cover the horses. Now if they were on my personal property then it would be different.
Maybe during my break from college I will research around further and speak to my Ins. Agent again!
Thanks
HP


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

I should think that your region/state has an equine association of some sort, and there is United States Equestrian Federation which is a national organization. Usually, these organizations offer horse insurance and rider accident/death insurance and liability coverage as part of their membership costs.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Masatisan,
When college is out i will investigate a bit further.
I didn't even think of that one!


----------

